# Cherry burl scales on a damascus blade



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2017)

I finally finished this kitchen knife today for my cousin, and it has been an uphill battle for quite some time. So much so that I actually had to call up a pro.
@Tclem .
Yep. He actually knows his stuff and I'm thankful for it. He also told @robert flynt the problems I was having getting it scratch free and that I had no clue how to re etch it. So Tony gave him my number, and I was ecstatic when Robert called me. He answered all my questions and then some. It was great..and I'm humbled.
So a humble thank you to Robert and Tony for their advice with this project.

So here's some process pix I took of it...












I had to file the edge of the bolster where it meets the wood. It was very uneven.






In the picture below of the bolster, on the left side/bottom, you can see where the bolsters were not evenly placed. It's almost 3/16 out of line. Two different sizes most likely. So I had to rework that too.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2017)

So I got the handle pretty close to finished, when for some reason the blade cover fell off. So I looked at the blade and saw belt sander marks on it. I should have looked closer at it when I first bought it last year, but too late now. So, I'm in it to win it. In the pic, I outlined in red what I talking about. The other stuff is from starting to file and sand it. I didn't think to snap a pic until I had already started. Sorry. Won't happen again..
It took me a few days to file the blade and then sand it to 1200 grit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Almost there....
I bought some acid online and started etching....







In the pic below you can see a white spot. Idk what it was from, but I didn't like it. So I had to wet sand it again to 1200 grit.







Another snafu...while using my right angle 12v Milwaukee to sand the blade, the finish went south on the handle. It turned greyish brown. So I had to resand it all over again.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Here it is all finished.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tclem (Mar 29, 2017)

You stole that picture off of eBay

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 29, 2017)

Very nice! That's a helluva knife - how long is the edge?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 29, 2017)

Really nice job Marc!  
Those types of "Snafus" come on every knife. Nice job of being nimble and recovering.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 29, 2017)

Man that makes me want to make one. Great job man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 29, 2017)

Lots of hard work in that one but the outcome is well worth it -- Sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 29, 2017)

Boy, that really turned out nice Marc!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> Very nice! That's a helluva knife - how long is the edge?



It's 8" long...


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Boy, that really turned out nice Marc!!



Thank you Robert. It wouldn't have turned out as good without your advice. I appreciate that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 29, 2017)

Looks, great Marc, just keepin' at it till it is right. Great looking knife and for sure worth the effort.

BTW, what is that white stuff on the ground in a couple of those pics?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Looks, great Marc, just keepin' at it till it is right. Great looking knife and for sure worth the effort.
> 
> BTW, what is that white stuff on the ground in a couple of those pics?



Thats the devils trail.....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Good looking knife Marc, way to hang in there and see it through!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 29, 2017)

Extremely fine! Wood scales are outrageous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice work and knife- Love the cherry...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice job and me thinks it was worth the effort...I sometimes accept "ok" when I should really do a retake.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2017)

I picked up one of the work sharp machines. It put a nice sharp edge on it. 
My wife had my truck this past week and most likely this week too. Her jeeps getting the tranny rebuilt. So I wont be able to ship it till Saturday.


----------



## Sidecar (Apr 16, 2017)

Man ! Good stuff !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautiful knife!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> Man ! Good stuff !



Holy cow Kevin! Great to see you back on here! I've missed you dude!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Beautiful knife!!!



Thanks Lee!


----------



## Sidecar (Apr 17, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Holy cow Kevin! Great to see you back on here! I've missed you dude!!!



Thanks ripjack13 missed get'n on woodbarters and see'n the neat stuff everyone does , I try to keep up with the activities by bend'n ol CWS ear, 
There is a good number of ya on here that I hope someday get the privilege to meet , 
Travel'n with ol CWS we got us a hotel room with why five & vibrating beds ! , quarters all gone now thought I'd jump back on here and nose around , 
where I moved to one struggles to get a phone call out unless ya stumble into a sweet spot that moment....... so this is a treat !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> why five & vibrating beds ! , quarters all gone now


----------



## Sidecar (Apr 17, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


>


Ment WiFi...... smart phone says why five .......lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 17, 2017)

Too cool! I can't see any of the struggles in the finished product... that's a cool looking knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 17, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> Ment WiFi...... smart phone says why five .......lol


That makes more sense!! Sure wasn't going to ask what a "WHY FIVE and vibrating beds" meant. LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2017)

WOw that on fought you every step of the way but came out great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! I can't see any of the struggles in the finished product... that's a cool looking knife!



Thanks Doc!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> WOw that on fought you every step of the way but came out great.



Thanks Les, Every step....that's a real fact. Lol


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 18, 2017)

All the hard work paid off, nice results and nice knife. Love the cherry burl also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2017)

I almost kept it for myself, it looked that good.....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 25, 2017)

Great looking knife and even better looking scales! Those scratch marks really fiddle a man's calmness :D

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 26, 2017)

Hope you enjoyed working on this. Very cool kitchen knife and you did a excellent job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks fellas...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 27, 2017)

Marc, I bet your arms are 36" in diameter.....but man it sure came out sweet. My daughter saw it and now I have to make one...but it won't look as nice as yours for certain. Excellent talent ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Marc, I bet your arms are 36" in diameter.....but man it sure came out sweet. My daughter saw it and now I have to make one...but it won't look as nice as yours for certain. Excellent talent ...



Yea, they were sore, but sooo worth the outcome.
Thanks Jack!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 7, 2017)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL knife! There's nothing better than a Damascus blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL knife! There's nothing better than a Damascus blade.



Thanks Eric!!


----------

